# Salt Fork or Piedmont Ice?



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Anyone been out to check Salt Fork or Piedmont Ice conditions? I might be heading back there this weekend and would love to get on the ice at one of those lakes. Thanks!

Matt


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Hope to be on Piedmont this weekend but not sure how the ice is,think a few of my buds are going to check it out before the weekend,I'll let you know what they report.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Saw a guy on Tappan Friday the 9th in north bay


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Rattletraprex.....
Any ice reports? I saw several holes drilled on north bay at Tappan but did not stop to check the ice.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Just got a report of good ice at the Fork!! Cabin bay area, I'm going tomorrow! Hope to see a few more fisherman out.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Fishin365 said:


> Rattletraprex.....
> Any ice reports? I saw several holes drilled on north bay at Tappan but did not stop to check the ice.


Good clear ice around Dam area but some spots I'd stay away from,fished roadbed yesterday a lot of eyes but they were about 6in. long. Group of guys from Cadiz there keeping under size fish,they did have a few legal ones though.Told them a lot of their fish were short but they didn't care,didn't have cell phone with me but if they keep coming there and doing that the poacher number will be called.


----------



## buckeyebrian26 (Nov 10, 2013)

No size limit at salt fork. But people always keep dinks over there. It's ridiculous.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

buckeyebrian26 said:


> No size limit at salt fork. But people always keep dinks over there. It's ridiculous.


We were fishing Piedmont and it's 15in. limit,did a little better today with some keepers at least. 10 between 3 of us and a bunch of dinks but some real nice crappie also.


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

I saw quite a few people ice fishing Piedmont from SR22 as I passed the dam area. Looked as they were over the road bed area on the lake. So the ice must be pretty good to be out that far.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Well I didn't make it out this weekend do to my son being sick. I talked to a buddy and we for sure want to go next weekend IF there is safe ice. For those of you that made it out to Piedmont or Salt Fork, do you think the ice will hold up enough to be safely fishable by Saturday?


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I was out to Salt Fork on 1/18/15 with the dogs for a walk. I walked around the shore line and noticed signs posted by rangers indicating ice was unsafe. I would not attempt to walk out in any of the SKI zone areas but you might find safe ice in the small bays and coves. Hope this info is helpful.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Was out on Salt Fork sunday the 18th in the cabin bay area, rained all morning. Ice was 6-7 clear, 1/2 in water on top. Was kinda freaky stepping in water, looking down thru ice into clear water. Ended up w/ a buncha dink crappie, no eyes on vibes even tho we did a lot of hole hopping. With this weather, I don't know if safe ice will last the week.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Anybody been over to salt fork? Like to get out if the ice is still good!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm only basing this this off of the ice on my ponds, but I'd stay off. Very unsafe on the ponds.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

As much as I would like to drill some holes and ice fish a day it ain't worth holding my breath and taking a chance of going through rotted ice. There's still much more winter left and good day's to come. I'm only alive now because I had a rope tied to the bank that was in reach the last time I went through. Call me a chicken but, I'll wait until the next good freeze.


----------

